# T-Online mit fremder DFÜ-Verbindung



## pReya (17. Mai 2003)

Also, ich habe nen Softwarerouter (FLI4L) auf nem alten PI MMX laufen. Soweit auch gut, funktioniert wunderbar, etc. Nur kann ich da eben nur EINMAL die DSl-Zugangsdaten eingeben. Ich hab so einen 100-Stunden-Gratis Tarif bei nem kleinen Anbieter (Cyberfun). Mit diesem Tarif und mit diesen Zugangsdaten surfe ich im Netz. So, jetzt aber mein Problem, meine E-Mails und mein Online-Banking laufen über die T-Online Software und um die E-Mails abzurufen muss ich mit T-Online verbunden sein. So, jetz hat aber der Router nur die Cyberfun Daten drinne und somit kann ich weder E-Mails abholen noch Banken. Gibts da ne Lösung für ??


----------



## Spacemonkey (17. Mai 2003)

Gehe mal auf die Seite und schildere dort dein Problem nochmal.
Es ist ein Fli-Forum.
http://www.flibb.de/


----------

